# too much foam



## enzymerich (May 1, 2013)

Hello,
I made my first single oil liquid soap with palm kernel oil only.

Listed down below are the recipe details.

My concern is the 2-3" of foam on the top of the soap (it's in a clear jar). Underneath the foam the soap is translucent.
The foam is still there even after sitting for a week.
If it is disturbed at all the foam mixes in with the translucent soap underneath and clouds it and it takes a day to settle out and clear up again. After it settles again the 2 inches of foam is back.

My questions are -
Is this a normal amount of foam to have on top?
Is there any thing I can do to reduce it or eliminate it?
Would other oils in the recipe reduce the foam? - I'd use palm oil. If so, what percent?
Should I just live with it and draw the soap from a tank with a spigot at the bottom to avoid getting any foam like I do when pouring?

Recipe:
24 ounces palm kernel oil
5.28 ounces KOH
15.84 ounces filtered water (not distilled)

0 lye discount

After cooking the paste for 2.5 hours it tested neutral with phenolphthalein. So, I did not neutralize it with any acids.

I diluted the paste with 3 lbs filtered water (not distilled)

Thanks for any info/advice!
Richie


----------



## lsg (May 1, 2013)

Have you tried spritzing the foam with alcohol?  I don't know if that will work, but it breaks up bubbles in M&P.  You might want to try it with just a little of the soap to see what happens.


----------



## enzymerich (May 2, 2013)

yes, i've read about that and will try it today. thanks!


----------



## jshock (May 16, 2013)

Same problem here. alcohol didnt work


----------

